# Material for the Emperor



## rtjw (Oct 28, 2005)

What type of material do you think would look best on the new Emperor Kits? Wondering mainly about the 22k. I am only giving the choice for dark or light material, but you can express your opinion for certain types of wood.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 29, 2005)

I didn't vote, there was no choice for ALL THE ABOVE []


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 29, 2005)

It would depend on the kit fittings... 
I plan on doing the BlackTN Emperor with some real dark Irish Bog Oak I just got.. it is 25mm square.. 
I also am doing a Jade Dragon on the Gold kit in the near future.. 
As for the acrylics, a lot would depend on the depth of color and the effect you are looking for..


----------



## wayneis (Oct 29, 2005)

Johnny some of this new imitation stone and horn would be a good fit in my opinion.  I'm making one for my Son at his request with the dark blue that has black lines running through it and I think that its going to be beautiful.  Check out Tangboy's site, he has a sample pack of eleven blanks which is one of each that he carries.  There are several that would make a great looking pen especially an Emperor.  I bet that either the onyx or the jade would, oh heck they all would be nice.

Wayne


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 16, 2005)

Tom
What do you mean by " Jade Dragon" ?  Call me a dummy, but I am not aware of where to get any material with that name. []


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BryanJon_
> <br />Tom
> What do you mean by " Jade Dragon" ?  Call me a dummy, but I am not aware of where to get any material with that name. []



Jade Dragon is not a material.... it is a pen I made from Alternative Jade with a laser engraved dragon that I designed on it...


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 9, 2006)

Either wood or acrylic, it must be dark for the 22k. I just made one in a deep burgandy pr. It turned out great. What a BIG pen.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 10, 2006)

I made an Emperor with Acient Kauri which is a pretty light colored wood and used the 22K fittings to spice it up, I'm glad that I did because it turned out great.  Both my Wife and my Son thought that with the light color of the wood that the 22K would help dress it up and as much as I hate to admit it they aere right on.  On the other hand I just completed an Emperor with Red Amboyna and used the 22K with it and that also looks great, go figure.

So far the only thing that I really don't care for with the Emperor's is the acrylics with the lines and way out colors.  In my opinion the Emperor is a very classy kit that needs a classy wood or acrylic to do it justice.  

Just one mans opinion

Wayne


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 10, 2006)

Someone made one with the alternative Ivory-thought that was classy, also on the other end, someone else used Berea jet black.  Both with the gold emporer, both looked really stunning-simple but I suspect great "sellers".


----------

